# Oct Throwdow Voting!!!!!!!!



## bmudd14474

1) These are two Cherry smoked Fleshworms with entrails exposed. They are Pork tenderloins with (Jeff’s rub) wrapped in bacon and slow smoked using cherry wood. With a blood vodka martinis for two
View media item 267090
2) This is a smoked chicken wing & thigh SPIDER with a sweet and spicy glaze, a smoked onion EYEBALL stuffed with pepperoni and topped with a shiitake mushroom, and two smoked pork tenderloin SPOOKY SLIDERS (pumpkin and skeleton).
View media item 267091
3) 2 racks of beef ribs
  2 Lamb shanks
  5 lbs. of homemade Italian Sausage
  2 petite picnic roasts
  Lebanon Bologna for skull
  Lil Smokies
View media item 267092
4) BBQ Pork Stuffed Jack-O-Lantern Sweet Peppers topped with Creamy Cole Slaw.
The Pork was smoked with Hickory. The pork was rubbed with a KC Style Sweet Rub, and injected with Apple Cider. Then pulled and tossed in my Smokey Sweet BBQ sauce. I stuffed the sweet peppers with the BBQ covered pork, baked in the oven until the peppers were tender, then I topped the stuffed peppers with a Creamy Cole Slaw
View media item 267093
5) "Candy Corn Fattie" stuffed with yellow and orange bell pepper, potato for the white and some dyed dough weave
View media item 267094
6) Halloween Party
Les Fougeres Cheddar Biscuits w/ Double Smoked Homemade Pulled Ham, Smoked Cheddar and a Creole Dijon Sauce
Smoked Sweet Pumpkin Soup w/ Gingered Kreme Fraich & Toasted Pumpkin Nuts
Glass of Peach Wine
Pumpkin Spice Smoked Pecan Brittle
View media item 267096
7) Smoked Belly of the Beast
On a Bed of Boiled Worms and Smokey Bile Sauce
Coated with Torched Gargoyle Skin Dust and Bulls Blood
Served in Elvira’s Ecto Cryo Bowl
For the faint of heart:
Cherry Wood Smoked Pork Belly
Homemade Spaetzle tossed in a Smoked Cheese Sauce
Brûléd Salted Turbinado Sugar and
Caramelized Onion & Ale BBQ Sauce
View media item 267099
8) Angry Orchard soaked Smoked Pulled Pork and Dizzy Pig’s Swamp Venom rubbed Smoked Beef Chuck Roast as ingredients specifically for this throwdown. The English Brown Ale used in the recipe was home brewed and jalapeño pepper, bell pepper, as well as some of the tomatoes were grown in my garden (but not specifically for this throwdown). The meat was smoked with Royal Oak and cherry wood, and the Chili was made in a cast iron Dutch Oven on a Weber Kettle. The Ghost was cut from Provolone Cheese and the Pumpkin was cut from Cheddar Cheese.
View media item 267100
9) Ribs and Guts
pork ribs-for the ribs
red bell pepper-for the heart
split chicken breasts-for the lungs
spiral cut hot dogs, garlic sausage, beef and pork sausage-for the guts

smoked everything with cheery wood and Jack Daniels chips for smoke flavor
View media item 267108


----------



## so ms smoker

ARE YOU KIDDING! And I can only  chose 1 ! SMF  people are just awesome!

  Mike


----------



## chef jimmyj

Absolutely BRILLIANT WORK one and all!!!! Presentations are amazing and the level of creativity is some of the best yet! Good Luck to everyone...JJ


----------



## webowabo

Man... those are awesome! Good job! tough choice...


----------



## millerk0486

Wow! There's some stiff competition here!


----------



## redneck69

Awesome job on all the entries!


----------



## mike johnson

Great work people!!! They're all a job well done.


----------



## jeffed76

Man these are all great!  I wish I could of had 3 votes.


----------



## pgsmoker64

Completely awesome and artistic!

Well done everyone!

Bill


----------



## seenred

Incredible!!  Some amazing creativity...its a shame we can only vote once!

KUDOS to every entry!

Red


----------



## driedstick

Those are awesome great job to all and thanks SMF YOU ROCK!!!!


----------



## gmc2003

These all look wonderful. Great imagination. Only one vote it's gonna be tough.

chris


----------



## casmurf

Wow all I can say is WOW!!


----------



## leah elisheva

That's all amazing!!!! I am so very impressed!!!! WOW! Cheers to it all! - Leah


----------



## foamheart

Such imaginations! Reminds me so much of my dear departed Mom, "_DON"T PLAY WITH YOUR FOOD!_" LOL

Looks great, hard choices.


----------



## tucson bbq fan

Wow - lots of creativity here! Great job all!


----------



## scootermagoo

Disgusting and delicious.......all at the same time!

_*DISGUSTOLICIOUS!!    *_


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Man I'm going to have to think on this one a bit before voting!!!! Great job!!!


----------



## wes w

Simply outstanding!!    Love them all!


----------



## irie

unbelievable!!! you guys are all amazing.


----------



## davidhef88

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Man I'm going to have to think on this one a bit before voting!!!! Great job!!!



I was just thinking the same thing. Great job by all!!  Kind of glad I ran out of time before the deadline. My idea wasn't anywhere as creative as any of these.


----------



## themule69

GREAT job by everyone. I'm glad I stayed out of it. I see them all as winners
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dj mishima

Incredible entries!  This will be a tough choice for a vote...


----------



## smokeusum

Wow, again, the presentations are AWESOME!!!


----------



## cliffcarter

redneck69 said:


> Awesome job on all the entries!


Don't you mean all the "entrails"?

Awesome! I'm gonna have to vote for just one?


----------



## miamirick

C MON people   surely we can get a minimum of 100 votes in!


----------



## zombified

Great work all, so hard to choose.


----------



## davidhef88

870 views and 70 votes?  LETS GET VOTING!!!!!!!


----------



## jeffed76

Sorry, 800 of those views are mine :)


----------



## redneck69

cliffcarter said:


> Don't you mean all the "entrails"?
> 
> Awesome! I'm gonna have to vote for just one?


lol...no joke


----------



## everythingsmoke

Great job...they all look good


----------



## miamirick

Hey Brian,  when are you announcing the winners?   I'm on the edge of my seat to see if I won!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## jarjarchef

Depending on how quick he gets the results from the judges, will determine when results are posted. I have seen it take a couple weeks and seen a couple days.


Great job everyone! Some very interesting creativity out there!!


----------



## smokin phil

.


----------



## olecrosseyes

I am not worthy.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	















  To all of you!


----------

